
Show HN: VS Code news ticker plugin to keep you up to date while you code - sepehr500
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=sepehr500.news-cycle
======
JMTQp8lwXL
I'm not good at multi-tasking and this would increase the likelihood of
breaking my limited windows where I reach a high-productivity state.

~~~
sepehr500
I totally get that! Setting the speed to a very slow one might help with this.

